# Control automatico de bomba de agua.



## GoX F4yCk3r DB (Ene 24, 2011)

Hola que tal estoy haciendo un control automatico de una bomba de agua, tengo 4 niveles con tres indicadores, el primer nivel enciende un led, el segundo otro led, el tercero enciende los dos anteriores y el cuarto enciende el tercer led.
Ahora tengo que conectar un motor de CD para simular el encendido de la bomba de agua, ya tengo la tabla de verdad y me jala perfectamente.
El agua al tocar el ultimo nivel enciende el motor y se mantiene prendido hasta llegar al primer nivel que es cuando se apaga, el problema es que cuando el agua deja de tocar el primer nivel la bomba enciende y no deberia ya que esta debe encender hasta que el nivel del agua sea critico (este hasta abajo).
Que puedo poner para que me guarde el estado anterior y no prenda el motor cuando el nivel del agua baje un poco?
Me comentan que con un flip-flop, pero no se como conectar este.
ayuda por favor.
De antemano gracias


----------



## sjuan (Ene 24, 2011)

claro y tienes que hacerlo digital? y que maneja el agua del baño ? bueno si es asi   preba con reed switch, son switches que se cierran cuando hay un campo magnetico cerca; puedes poner un iman de neodinio con un corcho o icopor en un tubo en el cual el nivel del agua suba con el nivel del tanque, y por fuera del tanque pones un reed switch al nivel que quieres que se active y le pones un 555 como monoestable y lo configuras para que encinda el motor hasta que se llene el tanque por donde quieres; y ya cada vez que se baje el agua hasta donde tienes el reed se enciende el 555  y vuelve a llenar el tanque 

me entendiste?


----------



## GoX F4yCk3r DB (Ene 24, 2011)

mmm no la verdad no. 
requiero algo menos complejo, ya que no lo voy a implementar a gran esacala, solo es un proyecto escolar.
gracias por responder
---------->

solo me gustaria que el motor no se prendiera cuando el nivel del agua decienda tantito, y que se prenda cuando el nivel del agua sea critico y se mantenga asi hasta que llegue al nivel maximo


----------



## sjuan (Ene 24, 2011)

sabes algo de electronica, lo digo por que el 555 es de lo mas basico y si no puedes con los reed switch que estas haciendo para saber el nivel del agua?


----------



## GoX F4yCk3r DB (Ene 24, 2011)

Hola que tal gracias por responder.
Lo que estoy haciendo es muy rustico, de hecho lo que necesito que se paresca a la realidad es el control del motor, de ahi en fuera tengo un pequeño tanquesito el cual contiene cables sumergidos a diferentes niveles, esto cables simulan un "push button" la tierra es comun para todos y cuando el agua alcanza al cable se cierra el circuito y manda un "1" para que la compuertas hagan su trabajo.
El llenado del tanque es manual (yo vierto el agua y y se la quito).
Si si conosco un poco de electronica, lo que no me queda claro es el uso de 555, hasta donde se sirve como un clock. manda señal cuadrada.
salu2


----------



## sjuan (Ene 24, 2011)

sirve como clock y como temporizador cuando recibe un pulso NEGATIVO en su pin 2 envia un pulso positivo  por el pin 3 de una duracion determinada por el condensador y la resitencia

entonces lo haces solo pones un cable, el del fondo y no con masa sino con el positivo, y lo conectas por medio de una resistencia al pin 2 y pones una resistencia de un valor mas grande del negativo y con el pote ajustas el tiempo para que se llene el tanque y no se riegue el agua


----------



## GoX F4yCk3r DB (Ene 25, 2011)

ok entiendo la idea.
Lo que no entiendo es eso de poner una resitencia de un valor mas grande del negativo, tampoco me queda claro eso del cable del fondo y no con masa sino con el positivo.
No se podria hacer de alguna otra manera?? es la mas sencilla que se te ocurre, pq no cuento con el material.
salu2


----------



## sjuan (Ene 25, 2011)

es muy sencillo solo compra unos 555 y una r de 1k y de 10k pon un dos cables en el agua un al positivo y el otro al pin 2 por medio de una resistencia de 1k luego pon una de 10k del negativo al mismo pin 

mientras haya agua habra un positivo en el pin 2 cuando el agua se rebaje ese nivel no habra positivo solo el negativo y activara el 555 y este un transistor y este a la bomba 

y como no te parece facil? es mas dificil con compuertas digitales


----------



## clocko (Ene 25, 2011)

yo realize un circuito similar para llenar el tinaco de mi casa automaticamente, te paso solo el esquema del llenado del tinaco.
para que no se active tu bomba en cuanto baje de nivel debes de indicar al circuito cuando esta vaciandose el deposito y cuando se esta llenando en el caso de estarse llenando deberia de encender la bomba y en el caso de estarse vaciando no debe de encender la bomba sino solo hasta llegar al nivel critico.

para los sensores utilice reedswitch los cuales los activo con imanes montados en unas bolas de unicel jeje.

te dejo la simulacion hecha en circuitmaker espero y te sirva de algo la idea, a mi me funciona perfecto.

de hecho creo que es exactamente lo que estas buscando hacer


----------



## NORBAC (Abr 23, 2011)

Disculpen soy nuevo en este foro, pero tengo una pregunta relacionada a este tema.
hare un proyecto de automatizacion y al igual que el proyecto que ya mencionaron mi proyecto es automatiza una bomba de agua por dio de sensores, los cuales activen o desactiven la bomba de agua, la diferencia es que la cisterna de donde la bomba sacara el agua tambien debe llevar sensores para que la bomba solo se active cuando la cisterna tenga agua y no se valla a quemar, pero mis dudas son 2,
1.- Que tipo de sensores debo utilizar?
he investigado y he encontrado unos que se llaman "Detectores sin contacto" "Detectores capacitivos" pero no se cual utilizar cual sea mas economico ya que soy estudiante y es solo para un proyecto en maqueta
2.- Utilizare un PLC marca SIEMENS version 5 y no a que entradas conectarlo para hacerlo funcionar con los sensores.
De antemano muchisimas gracias espero que me puedan ayudar


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 23, 2011)

NORBAC dijo:


> Disculpen soy nuevo en este foro, pero tengo una pregunta relacionada a este tema.
> hare un proyecto de automatizacion y al igual que el proyecto que ya mencionaron mi proyecto es automatiza una bomba de agua por dio de sensores, ........



Este detector es una posibilidad:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/proyectos/sensor-anticorrosivo.htm

Te armas 4 de estos detectores.

2 son para el tanque que hay que llenar uno te da nivel superior o máximo y el otro el nivel inferior o mínimo

Los otros 2 son para la cisterna, uno te da nivel superior o máximo y el otro el nivel inferior o mínimo.

Le agregas una lógica de control que interprete todo y tienes tu bomba.


----------



## NORBAC (Abr 23, 2011)

Ok gracias, la diea si la tengo y si hubico lo que me dices.
Pero una duda, creo que para la cisterna no seria necesario el sensor del nivel maximo o si?
ya que lo unico que quiero que detecte es que cuando este en nivel bajo ya no permita el accionamiento de la bomba, de antemano muchas gracias por darte el tiempo para responderme


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 23, 2011)

NORBAC dijo:


> ....ademas creo que para la cisterna no seria necesario el sensor del nivel maximo o si?
> ya que lo unico que quiero que detecte es que cuando este en nivel bajo ya no permita el accionamiento de la bomba, de antemano muchas gracias por darte el tiempo para responderme
> Perdon pero no vi el link que me dejaste una disculpa por ser tan repetitivo



*NO* es indispensable, pero se podría emplear para mejorar el rendimiento (Ciclos parada-arranque)

Otra posibilidad es emplear sensores de presión que te darían toda una serie de valores de nivel de líquido como para tomar decisiones de funcionamiento, pero para interpretar esto necesitarías algún PIC con entrada analógica


----------



## clocko (Abr 23, 2011)

claro que se ocupa, imagina este escenario, el agua de la cisterna se terminó o mejor dicho quedo por debajo del nivel de tu sensor entonces en ese punto la bomba se detiene, acto seguido la cisterna se empieza a llenar, pero justo en el momento en que el agua toca tu sensor la bomba se activa y con ello saca una cantidad de agua muy pequeña que hace que el agua ya no toque el sensor la bomba por lo que se apaga, el agua sube nuevamente activa la bomba y asi se estara repitiendo sucesivamente, la bomba prende y apaga, prende y apaga, prende y apaga en lapsos de 2 o 3 segundos, nada bueno para la bomba ni para tu circuito de control.

para solucionar esto necesitas un segundo sensor para indicar a partir de que nivel la bomba debe subir agua, y el sensor ubicado al fondo es para detener la bomba.


----------



## NORBAC (Abr 23, 2011)

muchisisimas gracias Clocko, me has aclarado mucho, y ahora si no es mucho pedirte 
tu que opinas que tipo de sesor utilizar, me he informado de varios como lo he mencionado anteriormente, pero no me atrevo a decirme cual comprar, debido a que no se cual me convenga mas, si un "sensor sin contacto o uno capacitivo" o en lo personal tu cual me recomendarias? agradesco mucho tu atencion gracias


----------



## clocko (Abr 23, 2011)

mira yo en lo personal opté por utilizar sensores que no tuvieran contacto con el agua como los sensores de nivel mangneticos
http://www.google.com.mx/imgres?imgurl=http://www.electronicaestudio.com/i/f/sensor_nivel.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.electronicaestudio.com/sensores.htm&usg=__qAsggPHkLELr9jwTBvhvuLcMh-4=&h=135&w=200&sz=9&hl=es&start=7&sig2=xnGcpNL9_6M7zV8-dj1Qlw&zoom=1&tbnid=xzXD1D7jiM2zzM:&tbnh=70&tbnw=104&ei=FnOzTdGqDsnKgQeRqbzGCw&prev=/search%3Fq%3Dsensores%2Bde%2Bnivel%2Bmagneticos%26um%3D1%26hl%3Des%26sa%3DN%26biw%3D1024%26bih%3D628%26tbm%3Disch&um=1&itbs=1
 y no es que no esten en contacto ya que quedan sumergidos, pero los componentes quedan completanente aislados,
considero estos mejor esto debido a que no se corroeran con el tiempo , ademas no estas metiendo electricidad al agua sin embargo si eran algo caros por lo que opté por hacerlos yo con componentes caseros utilizando reed switches e imanes que es lo que realmente son solo que no quedan tan bonitos como los hechos de fabrica. pero de $400 a $30 que mejor que eso jeje.

aunque culaquiera te puede funcionar.


----------



## NORBAC (Abr 23, 2011)

tienes muchisima razon, gran diferencia en cuanto a precios, una duda mas, para la construccion de estos sensores que me menciones ya hubique mas arriba el diagrama que dejaste la vez anterior, debe confesar que soy nuevo en el mundo de la electronica asi que espero que me disculpes si las preguntas que hago son algo incoherentes, pero no se a que te refieres en el diagrama con el "Error de sensores de llenado" y menciones los reedswitch e imanes, los reedswich los hubico, pero los imanes?? como se conectan, no entiendo. y en cuanto a que haces mencion a la utilizacion de un flip flop 7473 no? si no te agradeceria que me corrigieras; lo utilizas para el indicador de llenado o vaciado, busque el diagrama del él, y segun yo el correcto seria el de la imagen que adjunto, tambien adjunto una imagen de los reedswitch para que me digas si si son esos por que jamas habia escuchado de ellos, jeje y de ser asi  pienso que hechare manos a la obra para la construccion de esos sensores muchisimas gracias de nuevo, me estas sacando de un gran apuro.


----------



## clocko (Abr 23, 2011)

el error a lo sensores se refiere a que: si el sensor de arriba esta activado por logica el de abajo tambien debido a que el agua llega hasta el sensor de arriba, si el sensor de arriba esta activado y el de abajo no es que algo hay algo mal en algun sensor ya sea el de arriba o el de abajo estara dañado, puedes omitir esta parte del circuito, pero es una buena opcion incluirlo para saber si hay algun problema cuando tu circuito no funcione del todo correcto ya que te puede ayudar a dar una solucion mas rapida.

los reed switch son un par de laminas de metal encapsuladas en vidrio las cuales no estan en contacto, pero al estar cerca de un campo magnetico fuerte, en este caso un iman las laminas se unen, practicamente es un interruptor que se activa al acercarle un iman a el.

y el 74ls73 se podria omitir en el circuito pero yo decidi incluirlo para que funcione un poquito diferente el circuito


además el circuito que puse en el mensaje #9 es solo un parte del circuito completo, y es la parte del tinaco para la parte de la cisterna es un poquito diferente.


----------



## NORBAC (Abr 23, 2011)

supongo que entonces si coinciden las imagenes que adjunto con lo que me acabas de decir. 
woow cada vez las cosas se aclaran mas, lo unico que falto que me dijeras fue, que pasa con los imanes, donde los coloco o conecto??, ya entendi que el 74LS73 es para una funcion un poco diferente pero que es lo que hace en si ese circuito? si lo pongo que hara? y si lo omito que hara?. en caso de omitirlos entonces el voltaje entraria directo a la compuerta OR? y otra duda la alimentacion de mis sensores seria independiente al motor? porque noto que es a 5v de CD. como quedaria entonces? porque aun debo considerar que de ahi debe existir una conexion a un PLC y el PLC que utilizare es a 127v de CA mis sensores servirian?? no los daño?? 
bueno una vez mas te agradezco tu gran ayuda


----------



## clocko (Abr 23, 2011)

el iman tienes que acercarlo de alguna manera al reedswitch, si ves como esta hecho uno de fábrica es un pequeño tubo sobre el cual se mueve un flotador, dentro del tubo esta el reedswitch y dentro del flotador esta el iman cuando el agua sube el flotador tambien con lo que el iman se alinea a la altura del reedswitch activandolo.
el 74ls73 lo puse para que si decido encender el circuito en caso de que estuviera apagado a la entrada de la or le entre un 1 forzosamente (o sea que inicie en 1 siempre a la entrada de la or, lo cual se puede omitir dado que no es necesario al 100%).

el circuito mostrado es solo la etapa de control, la etapa de potencia la tendrias que añadir tu activando tu bomba ya sea con un relevador o un triac o como se te ocurra. lo ma sencillo es utilizar un relevador.
ademas tambien te hara falta realizar una fuente de poder en este caso para el circuito de control 5 Voltios para ello puedes utilizar un LM7805. etc. etc.


----------



## iemgeras (Abr 24, 2011)

podrias usar tal vez un comparador de ventana asi podrias darle las tolerancias para q no se encienda y apague con variaciones tan pequeñas,


----------

